
Cxx.jl: C++ interpreter embedded in Julia - vmorgulis
https://github.com/Keno/Cxx.jl
======
KenoFischer
Oh, cool to see my little project on here, just in time for some lunch-time
procrastination. Happy to answer any questions.

------
jensnockert
While cool, it isn't nearly as cool as the current title (Cxx.jl: C++
interpreter embedded in Julia) implies, since it is not a C++ interpreter. A
more reasonable title could be "The Julia C++ Foreign Function Interface" like
the subtitle of the project.

~~~
KenoFischer
It actually is a C++ interpreter ;), that functionality is just not
advertised: [http://imgur.com/miYn092](http://imgur.com/miYn092)

~~~
toth
That is pretty amazing, you should definitely advertise it!

~~~
KenoFischer
We'll it's been a pain to build so far, so I've been avoiding making it known
more widely. That's about to change though.

